# long or short term holiday houses



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi all, im looking for a holiday home furnished on the north shore auckland, I looked at trade me but only found 4 houses, I taught maybe im not looking in the right area, iv also tried real estate and sella but found nothing, 
Is there a site just for holiday rentals that I can book from ireland before we arrive in march, thanks all,


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

michellelouise28 said:


> Hi all, im looking for a holiday home furnished on the north shore auckland, I looked at trade me but only found 4 houses, I taught maybe im not looking in the right area, iv also tried real estate and sella but found nothing,
> Is there a site just for holiday rentals that I can book from ireland before we arrive in march, thanks all,


Try
www.bookabach.co.nz
www.holidayhouses.co.nz
www.holidayhomes.co.nz


----------

